# What ACOUSTIC guitar do you keep meaning to try ?



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks to @Budda for this idea he triggered a thread with in the electric guitar section !

Though I own a nice herd of acoustics from entry to mid level,
I do have a lot of fine acoustics in mind...

Eastman E20OM; Waterloo WL-14
Martin GPC18E / CEO-7
Larrivee OM-05; Taylor 814ce
Collings O1 / OM1
Santa Cruz H13 / OO 1929 / OM/PW

And what about you folks ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought about trying a Collings 000 style yesterday at folkway, but since I dont play anything acoustic specific I didnt bother. Another patron had one singing though.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

macaferri grande bouche

that's a whole world of guitar technique and culture and gear that i know very little about but would like to learn


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

PRS Vernon Reid. Charvel Jake E Lee and an ESP George Lynch. 
I've tried or owned everything else on my bucket list. These three have always managed to elude me.
I currently have number one on my list. So it's unlikely I'll ever get the chance to try any of them.lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Furch


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

David Graves said:


> PRS Vernon Reid. Charvel Jake E Lee and an ESP George Lynch.
> I've tried or owned everything else on my bucket list. These three have always managed to elude me.
> I currently have number one on my list. So it's unlikely I'll ever get the chance to try any of them.lol


Sounds nice, but I think that you may want to post that in this thread?








What guitar do you keep meaning to try?


What's something that you've wanted to spend time with but havent gotten around to? For me it is currently a high-end jazzmaster. I've gone through some top production guitars this year, so Im not expecting to be floored - but Im open to it. What about you?




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Sounds nice, but I think that you may want to post that in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that it's an acoustic guitar thread!! lol


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd like to try a Martin 00-18. I already have a '50 00-17 and I really like the size and short scale.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Fat neck LPs and SGs.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi Scottone - I have a very well priced 00-18 Currently in the buy and sell…


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlyingFred said:


> Hi Scottone - I have a very well priced 00-18 Currently in the buy and sell…


@Scottone ...using this will send him an alert.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Always been a strat player but have been hearing about the PRS Silver Sky for quite awhile now. Would like to try one.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I see that wanting an acoustic side of the thread is not an easy business... LOL !!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mawmow said:


> I see that wanting an acoustic side of the thread is not an easy business... LOL !!!


Change the title of your thread.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All manner of all solid (top, back, and sides) mahogany guitars attract me, but after some false starts my lust won’t be satisfied easily. The usual big names maybe, but I know a guy who builds and I might get closer to what I want that way.

Otherwise, generally I’d like a nice acoustic bass, fretless would be cool; a square neck resonator; and a nicer tenor than what I have.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> ... a nice acoustic bass... a square neck resonator...


Which reminded me, a resonator bass is near the top of my watchlist.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

mawmow said:


> Thanks to @Budda for this idea he triggered a thread with in the electric guitar section !
> 
> Though I own a nice herd of acoustics from entry to mid level,
> I do have a lot of fine acoustics in mind...
> ...


When finally buying a nice acoustic became a reality, many of these were on my list, although I lean toward rosewood rather than mahogany. A few I was able to try in Canada, but on a work trip to Boston I made my way out to the Music Emporium and got to try several side by side. A few observations:

No Martin really impressed me and it seemed like I’d have to try a lot to get one with that magic
8xx Taylors were great. Very comfortable to play and sounded better to my ears than the 7xx and cheaper than the 9xx with less bling
Waterloo’s are good, but serve a certain niche. Not an everyday guitar for me
If I’m going Larrivee I’d go with their signature L body; vintage ones seemed better to my ears
Santa Cruz, impressive but didn’t feel right in my hands. To others they are perfect
Collings. Yep. The one. I found a deal on an OM2H. Great all around guitar. And Collings really sing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Which reminded me, a resonator bass is near the top of my watchlist.












Had to sell the steel body Regal but still have the others. The bass is great.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

I am envious of the Regal… I once had one, and stupidly sold it. I would sometimes like to have it back so I could dub some tracks…


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

Guitars I'd like to try: Recording King Justin Townes Earle signature guitar, Alvarez Yairi FYM66HD, Alvarez Yairi DYMR70SB




__





RPS-JTE-TS — Recording King







www.recordingking.com












FYM66HD - Alvarez Guitars


This magical line of Solid Vintage Honduran Mahogany guitars came about almost by accident. We were detailing the specs of […]




www.alvarezguitars.com












DYMR70SB - Alvarez Guitars


Both traditional and innovative the DYM70RSB instills instant desire in anyone who plays it. The 12th fret join to the […]




www.alvarezguitars.com


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Change the title of your thread.


How dumb was I !
Done !
Thanks !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd like to try pretty much every 12 string acoustic on the market right now.

What's stopping me? Nobody stocks 12 strings. Notoriously slow movers I'm told..........so I'm SOL 😟


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lately I’m thinking more about which acoustic guitars I should sell.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

1950’s Kay URB...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Probably the new Collings CJ-45 T. But I’d also like to perhaps get my hands on a good 000-18. I really like my 000-28 and the mahogany sound in that body size would be nice to have. I wish the 000-15 was short scale, because my left hand does better with short scale acoustics.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

FlyingFred said:


> I am envious of the Regal… I once had one, and stupidly sold it. I would sometimes like to have it back so I could dub some tracks…


I think the guy who bought it had the same idea.
I did a version of the Spiderman theme using it and an Ebow.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd be interested to try a really nice sounding Gibson J45 or any variants from Collings, IRIS, or Pre-WAR to see what all the hoopla is about. Either that or a CEO-7. I'm broke, so no rush. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jdto said:


> Probably the new Collings CJ-45 T. But I’d also like to perhaps get my hands on a good 000-18. I really like my 000-28 and the mahogany sound in that body size would be nice to have. I wish the 000-15 was short scale, because my left hand does better with short scale acoustics.


That one at Folkway has been haunting me  Just noticed that its on hold now thank God


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a bit frightened to try a Boucher; I hear they're highly addictive. I'd also like to spend some time with a Fairbanks; though that is un-likely to happen.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As MBee says above, I would love to try the 50 year old Yairi DM series guitars.

I would also like to try the Boucher Studio Goose. The problem is it is hard to find these models at any dealer. The Acoustic Room in Hamilton carries them but they are presently sold out.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Scottone said:


> That one at Folkway has been haunting me  Just noticed that its on hold now thank God


I noticed that too. Any idea what they priced it at? 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gretsch4me said:


> I noticed that too. Any idea what they priced it at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I think it was $6,200 US, but going from memory. Definitely in that range.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Scottone said:


> I think it was $6,200 US, but going from memory. Definitely in that range.


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Furch
> View attachment 383914


That looks a bit like the old Tacoma Thunderchief.
It was considered by many to be the best acoustic bass of its time.
I wanted one at the time but they're no longer made.
I think production stopped when Fender bought Tacoma and shut the company down.
They do come up sometimes on the used market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> As MBee says above, I would love to try the 50 year old Yairi DM series guitars.
> 
> I would also like to try the Boucher Studio Goose. The problem is it is hard to find these models at any dealer. The Acoustic Room in Hamilton carries them but they are presently sold out.


I was just in the Montreal area and Steve's have some of the Boucher models in stock.


----------



## Alan S (8 mo ago)

Scottone said:


> That one at Folkway has been haunting me  Just noticed that its on hold now thank God


That could be my fault, I bought it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Alan S said:


> That could be my fault, I bought it.


Well, let’s hear about it and see some pics!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alan S said:


> That could be my fault, I bought it.


Love this guy 
Second post and already stepping on toes!! (For the sake of the internet I would like to clarify this is humor and intended solely as such)

I am with @jdto we gotta see it now.


----------



## Alan S (8 mo ago)

jdto said:


> Well, let’s hear about it and see some pics!


I bought it on line from Folkway Music. I decided to buy a round shoulder dread after hearing vintage Gibson J45s and the Collings CJ45T played on YouTube and on CD. It wasn't a spur of the moment decision, more part of a "catch and release" approach to guitar owning. I parted with a Fender B Bender Telecaster to focus entirely on acoustic guitar.
I've hardly played my other acoustics since buying the Collings. As I wrote in another post, if I'd to exist with one guitar, this would be it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Alan S said:


> I bought it on line from Folkway Music. I decided to buy a round shoulder dread after hearing vintage Gibson J45s and the Collings CJ45T played on YouTube and on CD. It wasn't a spur of the moment decision, more part of a "catch and release" approach to guitar owning. I parted with a Fender B Bender Telecaster to focus entirely on acoustic guitar.
> I've hardly played my other acoustics since buying the Collings. As I wrote in another post, if I'd to exist with one guitar, this would be it.


It sure is a beauty! How is the neck? From their website spec sheet, it looks like it’s pretty fat. I guess you snapped it up pretty quickly from Folkway and I haven’t seen another one in Canada since! The videos make it sound fantastic, but that neck profile might be too fat even for my tastes and I like them big.


----------



## Alan S (8 mo ago)

jdto said:


> It sure is a beauty! How is the neck? From their website spec sheet, it looks like it’s pretty fat. I guess you snapped it up pretty quickly from Folkway and I haven’t seen another one in Canada since! The videos make it sound fantastic, but that neck profile might be too fat even for my tastes and I like them big.


The neck is bigger than I expected but I've grown to like it, it's probably not to most people's taste. I had to get another capo to suit the deeper neck profile and the tighter fingerboard radius. I asked the guys at Folkway after I'd bought it and they told me that it was the first and only one in Canada at that time (October 2021). My timing was just pure luck, the relative rarity wouldn't have influenced my purchase.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alan S said:


> I bought it on line from Folkway Music. I decided to buy a round shoulder dread after hearing vintage Gibson J45s and the Collings CJ45T played on YouTube and on CD. It wasn't a spur of the moment decision, more part of a "catch and release" approach to guitar owning. I parted with a Fender B Bender Telecaster to focus entirely on acoustic guitar.
> I've hardly played my other acoustics since buying the Collings. As I wrote in another post, if I'd to exist with one guitar, this would be it.


Never met a Collings I didn’t like, and most of them I loved. That looks amazing. Trade you even for a Schwinn bicycle and a tire pump…


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Huss & Dalton. I've never seen one in real life but I've watched a pile of videos on them and they get rave reviews.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Alan S said:


> That could be my fault, I bought it.


Thanks for that...I was definitely teetering on the edge there and I don't really need any more acoustics. The ultra fat neck profile was my only concern. I have a Baxendale rebuilt Harmony with that is .94" at the nut and I can't imagine going bigger than that.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

GuitarT said:


> Huss & Dalton. I've never seen one in real life but I've watched a pile of videos on them and they get rave reviews.


I've only played one at Rudy's in NYC about 15 years ago but it was amazing. Definitely a brand I'd like to try again and own. 

Santa Cruz - never played one before.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Anything made in the last two or three years or so. Covid has kept me out of music stores. Hopefully this summer I’ll try some more new Taylors, Seagulls and Godins, Lowdens, et al. Still have a horniness for an all mahogany.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I’m a big Richard Thompson fan so the Lowden has always intrigued me. I’ve owned and parted with a Collins and a Santa Cruz but keep coming back to Canadian Luthiers as keepers. Would love to try a Beneteau - I’ve heard nothing but good things about them. Too bad I live in a city where the tastes run Martin, Gibson, and Taylor with the odd exotic (Thompson, Collings) showing up infrequently on Kijiji.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

gevans378 said:


> I’m a big Richard Thompson fan so the Lowden has always intrigued me. I’ve owned and parted with a Collins and a Santa Cruz but keep coming back to Canadian Luthiers as keepers. Would love to try a Beneteau - I’ve heard nothing but good things about them. Too bad I live in a city where the tastes run Martin, Gibson, and Taylor with the odd exotic (Thompson, Collings) showing up infrequently on Kijiji.


Do a quick search of the forum and you'll find a few drool worthy Beneteau. Where do you live? If you're in Southern Ontario you could try mine.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

mawmow said:


> Thanks to @Budda for this idea he triggered a thread with in the electric guitar section !
> 
> Though I own a nice herd of acoustics from entry to mid level,
> I do have a lot of fine acoustics in mind...
> ...


My wishes changed since I had started this thread :
Martins OM-21 and M-36 now haunt my thoughts…


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

mawmow said:


> My wishes changed since I had started this thread :
> Martins OM-21 and M-36 now haunt my thoughts…


Not sure why the Martin M-36/0000 guitar never really took off. Guessing that given Martin's history, in that size range it's gotta be a dread or an OM/OOO if you go down one size. I've only read great things about the M-36 though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Not sure why the Martin M-36/0000 guitar never really took off. Guessing that given Martin's history, in that size range it's gotta be a dread or an OM/OOO if you go down one size. I've only read great things about the M-36 though.


They do seem like a good idea, but I’ve never had the chance to play one. My 000-28 is pretty great in its own right.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im in the market for a new acoustic, epiphone november burst i havent tried. If i like it i would buy it.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

gevans378 said:


> I’m a big Richard Thompson fan so the Lowden has always intrigued me. I’ve owned and parted with a Collins and a Santa Cruz but keep coming back to Canadian Luthiers as keepers. Would love to try a Beneteau - I’ve heard nothing but good things about them. Too bad I live in a city where the tastes run Martin, Gibson, and Taylor with the odd exotic (Thompson, Collings) showing up infrequently on Kijiji.


I'm on my 5th Beneteau and can't recommend them highly enough. Marc is a pleasure to work with. Of the 5 I have owned, I only ordered one direct and it was a great experience. He also did some warranty work on my first one (an OM from early 2000s) because of the nature of the issue. I hope you get a chance to try one or more someday!

I have a few on my want to try list:
Any Collings Traditional, OM1 would be 1st choice - recently picked up a killer CJ35GSB and will be on the lookout for more Collings in the future!
Lowden Bensusan Sig - have owned several Lowdens over the years and the specs on this one are right up my alley.
Any Martin Authentic - just want to see what all the fuss is about 
Any Pre-War Guitar Co - same reason as above.
Martin HD-28v - I haven't played one for ~20 years but I remember really liking it. I'm about to scratch this itch next week as I have one in transit


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

A mini jumbo size 12 fret eight string with 19" radius no cutaway with a 630 scale. In other words unobtainium. Something which could sound incredible playing this. One of the first performances I heard him play live when I was 17 years old and was playing fingerstyle steel string. It made me work hard enough to start to learn to read music on the guitar while dreaming of creating an incredible sound that to this day I cannot get out of my mind.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

j200

No money for a Collins and the other boutique guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There was a bit of show and tell at last weekend's celtic festival and a Furch caught my interest again. Local owner I think, so I might get another look. Also saw a Stonebridge that was okay but didn't knock me out. Josh House had some guitars on display but I already have a couple that are stellar. Uwe Kruger was carrying a Collings but didn't offer to let me try it like he did his Henderson one other year. Not sure who it was that had a nice all mahogany Martin but it only reinforced my lust for the form. I try not to pry at these events, but guitar nerds are everywhere and we like to show off.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> There was a bit of show and tell at last weekend's celtic festival and a Furch caught my interest again. Local owner I think, so I might get another look. Also saw a Stonebridge that was okay but didn't knock me out. Josh House had some guitars on display but I already have a couple that are stellar. Uwe Kruger was carrying a Collings but didn't offer to let me try it like he did his Henderson one other year. Not sure who it was that had a nice all mahogany Martin but it only reinforced my lust for the form. I try not to pry at these events, but guitar nerds are everywhere and we like to show off.


Mooh, how was the Henderson? I've read nothing but great things about them. Those guitars have gone up on the used market a lot over the past few years.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dru Edwards said:


> Mooh, how was the Henderson? I've read nothing but great things about them. Those guitars have gone up on the used market a lot over the past few years.


It was nice, but it didn’t light my fire. If I remember correctly, it was nice enough but a little choked or something, and the strings weren’t to my liking. He’s a Collings endorser anyway, and has some Martins among others.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Anything made in the last two or three years or so. Covid has kept me out of music stores.


same here.



Mooh said:


> ... Still have a horniness for an all mahogany.


So that wood gives you wood? I wonder what other wood would...


----------



## HIDDEN (6 mo ago)

Maybe an old vintage Gibson


----------



## Robbarrie (4 mo ago)

1. Furch, 2 Martin, 3 Taylor, 4 Gibson 

Don't have any of them, and yes I want them all and more. . . dream big I guess.


----------

